# ribaltando



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Maggio 2009)

il thread di lettrice....
i 5 film più belli?


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2009)

Ne metto cinque bellissimi di genere diverso, ma ce ne sarebbero tanti a pari livello:
Schindler's List
Alien
Apocalyspe Now
Fantasia
Il Gattopardo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il thread di lettrice....
> i 5 film più belli?


Fuckin difficult question ....


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Maggio 2009)

Il Signore degli Anelli (1-2-3)
La vita è bella
Il postino
Matrix


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ne metto cinque bellissimi di genere diverso, ma ce ne sarebbero tanti a pari livello:
> Schindler's List
> Alien
> Apocalyspe Now
> ...


carlito's way
taxi driver
scent of a woman
il silenzio degli innocenti
shark tale


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*.*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> carlito's way
> taxi driver
> scient of a woman
> il silenzio degli innocenti
> shark tale


scent not scient.  So che sei rigorosa ....


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> carlito's way
> taxi driver
> scient of a woman
> il silenzio degli innocenti
> shark tale


Ma veramente t'e' piaciuto Shark tale? Tra i film d'animazione lo considero il meno riuscito


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> scent not scient. So che sei rigorosa ....


correggo subito.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma veramente t'e' piaciuto Shark tale? Tra i film d'animazione lo considero il meno riuscito


de gustibus. a me è piaciuto molto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*..............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma veramente t'e' piaciuto Shark tale? Tra i film d'animazione lo considero il meno riuscito


Fim d'animazione che mi piacciono? Volà i miei 3 preferiti

Gli Aristogatti
Gli Incredibili
Il Libro dela Jungla


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Arancia Meccanica
Colazione da Tiffany
Il cielo sopra berlino
I soliti sospetti
I due marescialli


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Fim d'animazione che mi piacciono? Volà i miei 3 preferiti
> 
> Gli Aristogatti
> Gli Incredibili
> Il Libro dela Jungla


Il libro della giungla, Fantasia e La sirenetta tra i vecchi disney

Shrek e Madagascar tra quelli di nuova generazione... pero' rigorosamente in lingua originale, nel doppiaggio italiano hanno perso troppo!
L'accento di Mike Myers o la parlata a rota di collo di Eddie Murphy sono difficili da superare o riprodurre.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2009)

Picnic ad Hanging Rock
Brokeback Mountain
Thelma & Louise
Le ali della libertà
(nel suo genere) Grease


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2009)

Il mio film d'animazione preferito è RATATOUILLE.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Maggio 2009)

*solo 5?*

una vita al massimo
la storia infinita
tutto su mia madre
shine
c'era una volta in america


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

- Schindler's List
-Train de vie - Un treno per vivere 
- Dirty Dancing
- Shrek 1 e 2
- Pulp fiction


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il thread di lettrice....
> i 5 film più belli?


 
senza pensarci mi viene in mente: 

le ali della libertà
sleepers
beautiful mind
philadelphia
il miglio verde


----------



## brugola (20 Maggio 2009)

la meglio gioventù
onora il padre e la madre
indiscreto
maledetto il giorno che t'ho incontrato
il grinta


----------



## Old irresponsabile (20 Maggio 2009)

- gli intoccabili
- scent of a woman ( profumo di donna )
- pulp fiction
- la chiesa
- caccia a ottobre rosso

posso mettere il sesto?

- mio marito davanti, di dietro tutti quanti!!!















scusate, non ho resistito!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Fim d'animazione che mi piacciono? Volà i miei 3 preferiti
> 
> Gli Aristogatti
> Gli Incredibili
> Il Libro dela Jungla


 
tutti i lungometraggi disney fino al re leone.. la scelta è difficile. gli aristogatti e la carica dei 101 li ho amati forse sopra ogni altro.


cercando tra i più recenti

nightmare before christmas
era glaciale 1 e 2
monsters & Co.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

nessuno ha nominato gola profonda.
siete una delusione


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> nessuno ha nominato gola profonda.
> siete una delusione


Non ho ben capito se sei seria o meno. Nel senso che è veramente un caposaldo del suo genere. Cmq, qualora tu fossi seria, ti invito a dare una lettura a questo thread e a procurarti il film di cui parla, che a me è piaciuto molto.

http://www.blackmailmag.com/inside_gola_profonda.htm


----------



## Old irresponsabile (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nessuno ha nominato gola profonda.
> siete una delusione


 
quello è il settimo....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito se sei seria o meno. Nel senso che è veramente un caposaldo del suo genere. Cmq, qualora tu fossi seria, ti invito a dare una lettura a questo thread e a procurarti il film di cui parla, che a me è piaciuto molto.
> 
> http://www.blackmailmag.com/inside_gola_profonda.htm


 
ero seria e l'ho già visto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*............*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ero seria e l'ho già visto


Boogie Nights di Thomas anderson con Mark Whalberg l'hai visto? Bellissimo. E le Pornographe di Bertrand Bonello? Sui generis, carino e triste. Bello


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Boogie Nights di Thomas anderson con Mark Whalberg l'hai visto? Bellissimo. E le Pornographe di Bertrand Bonello? Sui generis, carino e triste. Bello


no, in realtà non ho una grande cultura nel genere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque prendo nota


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *carlito's way*
> *taxi driver*
> scent of a woman
> il silenzio degli innocenti
> shark tale


Due grandissimi film!
Profumo di donna, bello... ma preferisco l'originale col Vittorione nazionale.


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> - Schindler's List
> -Train de vie - Un treno per vivere
> - Dirty Dancing
> - Shrek 1 e 2
> -* Pulp fiction*


Eccone uno che avrei dovuto nominare tra i 5!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, in realtà non ho una grande cultura nel genere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono porno. Sono sul mondo del porno. A proposito quello della valerie tasso qualcuno l'ha visto? E' uscito?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*.............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Due grandissimi film!
> Profumo di donna, bello... ma preferisco l'originale col Vittorione nazionale.


sarò sincero: ma come si fa a mettere carlito's way e non Scarface. E dai a'regà e daje !


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sarò sincero: ma come si fa a mettere carlito's way e non Scarface. E dai a'regà e daje !


 Eppure io preferisco Carlito a Scarface... Pacino grande in entrambi, ma forse eccessivamente strabordante nei panni del cubano loco


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*..............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Eppure io preferisco Carlito a Scarface... Pacino grande in entrambi, ma forse eccessivamente strabordante nei panni del cubano loco


Se vuoi la guerra. Pacino non è niente in Carlito se paragonato a Donnie Brasco. Tiè.


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Aliens scontro finale
Schindler's List
Io sono leggenda
Le relazioni pericolose
The game
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sette anime
Nikita
L'ultimo dei mohicani
Il gladiatore
Platoon
Seven
The blues brothers
Full Monty
Schegge di paura
A beautiful mind
Edward mani di Forbice
Sheakspeare in love
300
Shining
Blade runner
La casa sul lago del tempo
Attrazione fatale
Il profumo del mosto selvatico
Quei bravi ragazzi
Galline in fuga
Rain man
Wasabi
Ratatuille
Balla coi lupi
La vita è bella
L'attimo fuggente
The truman show
Il miglio verde
Colazione da Tiffany
La mia Africa
Cape fear - il promontorio della paura
.
.
.
.
.
.
e sono solo i miei preferiti......


----------



## Old irresponsabile (20 Maggio 2009)

e mettiamoci anche puerto escondido, via!


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nightmare before christmas
> era glaciale 1 e 2


 
idem!


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e mettiamoci anche puerto escondido, via!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*............*



mirtilla ha detto:


>


Pure Marrakesh  Express ti fa dormire?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, in realtà non ho una grande cultura nel genere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boogie Nights guardalo soprattutto per Mark Walhberg*... che dio lo abbia in gloria

Nel caso in cui non avessi presente il soggetto ti do un anticipo al tema di stasera: la tartaruga







*cazzate a parte e' un bel film


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Se vuoi la guerra. Pacino non è niente in Carlito se paragonato a *Donnie Brasco*. Tiè.


Joe Pistone è un vero mito, ma Carlito resta il mio preferito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque, per restare sui capolavori "Quei bravi ragazzi" di Scorsese batte entrambi!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Boogie Nights guardalo soprattutto per Mark Walhberg*... che dio lo abbia in gloria
> 
> Nel caso in cui non avessi presente il soggetto ti do un anticipo al tema di stasera: la tartaruga
> 
> ...




A costo di essere ripetitivo, abbiamo gusti simili


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Pure Marrakesh Express ti fa dormire?


no questo è bello.....come MEDITERRANEO......può interessare??


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Joe Pistone è un vero mito, ma Carlito resta il mio preferito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Joe Pistone è un vero mito, ma Carlito resta il mio preferito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora (frase galeotta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) : so che ti arrabbierai (ti ricorda qualcuno?) ma Quei bravi ragazzi è la mia Corazzata Potiomkin personale. Ah proposito, m'hai fatto venire in mente che devo correre ad integrare il thread di lettrice ....


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Aliens scontro finale
> Schindler's List
> Io sono leggenda
> Le relazioni pericolose
> ...


 Da mettere tra i preferiti di sempre... ma come fai a preferire Aliens (bel film, per carità) ad Alien?


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Allora (frase galeotta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh... vade retro


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Da mettere tra i preferiti di sempre... ma come fai a preferire Aliens (bel film, per carità) ad Alien?


bello anche il primo, per carità, ma con la seconda Riply ho un che di simbiotico......sarà per la bambina, boh!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Che poi la dico tutta, i film che considero irrinunciabili sono quelli dei Monty Python... Life of Brian e The Holy Grail piu' che The meaning of life.

Non potrei vivere senza


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Heat - la sfida......dove lo mettiamo?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Heat - la sfida......dove lo mettiamo?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Leon e' gia' stato nominato?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Leon e' gia' stato nominato?


bello.

la protagonista è anche molto bellina...


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> bello anche il primo, per carità, ma con la seconda Riply ho un che di simbiotico......sarà per la bambina, boh!


 Occhio che è Ripley  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Beh si, lì acquista un doppio ruolo madre-guerriera molto particolare... ma l'angoscia primordiale che trasmette il primo film è irrimediabilmente persa.


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Leon e' gia' stato nominato?


bellissimo leon!! ho nominato nikita pensando a jean reno e m'è sfuggito leon....imperdonabile.....
Wasabi l'hai visto? spassosissimo!! 
Anche Le grand bleu e Paranoia....molto belli.
Per me lui è uno degli uomini più "belli" del mondo!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio che è Ripley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


opsss, hai ragione!
in tutte e due le affermazioni. Sono cmq capolavori.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> bello.
> 
> la protagonista è anche molto bellina...



Nathalie Portaman che mi piace parecchio come attrice (ha perso un po' in Star wars episodio III ma solo perche' era innamorata di Anakin che non si poteva guardare)

Jean Reno' e' sempre favoloso


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nathalie Portaman che mi piace parecchio come attrice (ha perso un po' in Star wars episodio III ma solo perche' era innamorata di Anakin che non si poteva guardare)
> 
> Jean Reno' e' sempre favoloso


 Lei è stupenda davvero. L'avete vista in Closer?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Nathalie Portaman che mi piace parecchio come attrice (ha perso un po' in Star wars episodio III ma solo perche' era innamorata di Anakin che non si poteva guardare)
> 
> Jean Reno' e' sempre favoloso


Visto Closer? a me me piace


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> bellissimo leon!! ho nominato nikita pensando a jean reno e m'è sfuggito leon....imperdonabile.....
> Wasabi l'hai visto? spassosissimo!!
> Anche Le grand bleu e Paranoia....molto belli.
> Per me lui è uno degli uomini più "belli" del mondo!!


Bellissimi anche Nikita e leon.
Wasabi mi è piaciuto meno, anche se lui è sempre affascinante


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*.......*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Lei è stupenda davvero. L'avete vista in Closer?


Ci siamo letti nel pensiero !


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lei è stupenda davvero. L'avete vista in Closer?


Si lei e Clive Owen hanno sepolto Julia Roberts e Jude Law.

Li hanno proprio rovinati! E hanno salvato il film


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Visto Closer? a me me piace


Molto bello! Io sbavavo per l'attore Clive Owen


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*.....*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Bellissimi anche Nikita e leon.
> Wasabi mi è piaciuto meno, anche se lui è sempre affascinante


Nikita batte Leon Sei Zero Sei Zero Sei zero.


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si lei e Clive Owen hanno sepolto Julia Roberts e Jude Law.
> 
> Li hanno proprio rovinati! E hanno salvato il film


Veramente, li hanno messi nell'ombra!
Onestamente Law ha non è un granchè espressivo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*.....*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Molto bello! Io sbavavo per l'attore Clive Owen


Guarda io non sapevo chi fosse: altro che quel pesce lesso (bravo però !) di Judd law. Owen è bravissimo davvero. vendono in offerta a pochi euro un film con lui protagonista: Il mondo degli uomini. Chi l'ha visto?


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Nikita batte Leon Sei Zero Sei Zero Sei zero.


Non so sai...io li metterei a pari merito.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Visto Closer? a me me piace


Si mi piace... la parte in cui Clive Owen scopre il tradimento e' favolosa


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Guarda io non sapevo chi fosse: altro che quel pesce lesso (bravo però !) di Judd law. Owen è bravissimo davvero. vendono in offerta a pochi euro un film con lui protagonista: Il mondo degli uomini. Chi l'ha visto?


Io, io io!
Carino...particolare come film. Bello il finale


----------



## Old irresponsabile (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Nikita batte Leon Sei Zero Sei Zero Sei zero.


mah, forse un 3 set a zero no, però....

nikita è splendido ma leon è un film che definirei affascinante. Diversi.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Nikita batte Leon Sei Zero Sei Zero Sei zero.


Anche per me.


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si mi piace... la parte in cui Clive Owen scopre il tradimento e' favolosa


E diciamo che infrange la regola del non voler sapere i dettagli


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*......*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Veramente, li hanno messi nell'ombra!
> Onestamente Law ha non è un granchè espressivo


Però in questo film la Roberts per la prima volta non è una diva è una .... femmina, in carne e ossa. Mi h attratto, cosa che di solito non faceva, apparendo falsa lontano un miglio.


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mah, forse un 3 set a zero no, però....
> 
> nikita è splendido ma leon è un film che definirei affascinante. Diversi.


Allora facciamo che Nikita vince al tie break del terzo set e non se ne parli più


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Veramente, li hanno messi nell'ombra!
> Onestamente Law ha non è un granchè espressivo


Però la sua parte del fessacchiotto la fa alla grande, diamogliene atto


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Però la sua parte del fessacchiotto la fa alla grande, diamogliene atto


Ah si, è perfetto.
Che poi è bravo come attore, l'avevo visto anche in Alfie dove faceva il seduttore incallito...e anche li la parte era più o meno quella dell'eterno indeciso


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E diciamo che infrange la regola del non voler sapere i dettagli


Ma non piange ne ci ripensa le dice che puo' andarsene af******o


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Allora facciamo che Nikita vince al tie break del terzo set e non se ne parli più


Te lo concedo. ma credo di poter dire senza timore di beccarmi fischi e pernacchi che Nikita rappresenti un passo avanti nell'evoluzione del polizesco action movie. Una sceneggiatura così serrata ed un montaggio così veloce li ho visti raramente. tanto è vero che i soliti merigani l'hanno copiato ed è venuto una chiavica.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Te lo concedo. ma credo di poter dire senza timore di beccarmi fischi e pernacchi che Nikita rappresenti un passo avanti nell'evoluzione del polizesco action movie. Una sceneggiatura così serrata ed un montaggio così veloce li ho visti raramente. tanto è vero che i soliti merigani l'hanno copiato ed è venuto una chiavica.


Peggio ancora ne hanno ricavato un telefilm patetico.


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Te lo concedo. ma credo di poter dire senza timore di beccarmi fischi e pernacchi che Nikita rappresenti un passo avanti nell'evoluzione del polizesco action movie. Una sceneggiatura così serrata ed un montaggio così veloce li ho visti raramente. tanto è vero che i soliti merigani l'hanno copiato ed è venuto una chiavica.


Siii, avevo visto la versione americana...terribile!
Nikita è un gra film e l'attrice (non mi viene in mente il nome) è davvero perfetta per quella parte


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Anne Parillaud (o simile) ... anche il poliziotto e' veramente bravo il nome mi sfugge perche' impronunciabile


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mah, forse un 3 set a zero no, però....
> 
> nikita è splendido ma leon è un film che definirei affascinante. Diversi.


sono brutali e teneri tutti e due. Besson è un maestro del genere.


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anne Parillaud (o simile) ... anche il poliziotto e' veramente bravo il nome mi sfugge perche' impronunciabile


Dici l'agente dei servizi segreti, il suo pigmalione...bravo davvero anche lui.
Questi francesi a volte hanno un non so che. Anche Daniel Auteuil mi piace tantissimo.
Avete mai visto "un cuore in inverno"? Merita


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Siii, avevo visto la versione americana...terribile!
> Nikita è un gra film e l'attrice (non mi viene in mente il nome) è davvero perfetta per quella parte


 
Anne Parillaud.....era la morosa (che poi divenne sua moglie) di Luc Besson..... ha fatto anche "Fino alla Follia" e "Frank delle stelle" con un bravissimo Mat Dillon, tra i più famosi....


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anne Parillaud (o simile) ... anche il poliziotto e' veramente bravo il nome mi sfugge perche' impronunciabile


Théky Karyo....credo.....ha fatto anche bad boys con will smith


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Anne Parillaud.....era la morosa (che poi divenne sua moglie) di Luc Besson..... ha fatto anche "Fino alla Follia" e "Frank delle stelle" con un bravissimo Mat Dillon, tra i più famosi....


E' vero.
Era di luc besson anche un film un pò fantascientico con Bruce Willis? Non mi ricordo assolutamente il titolo


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Théky Karyo....credo.....ha fatto anche bad boys con will smith



Si e' lui... Bad Boys e' una cagata intergalattica.

Sebbene Will Smith sia proprio bravo e pure appetibile


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' vero.
> Era di luc besson anche un film un pò fantascientico con Bruce Willis? Non mi ricordo assolutamente il titolo


il quinto elemento


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e' lui... Bad Boys e' una cagata intergalattica.
> 
> Sebbene Will Smith sia proprio bravo e pure appetibile


approvo.

Hai visto sette anime?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> il quinto elemento



Vero... non me lo ricordo bene quel film...pero' mi parve scontato il finale


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> approvo.
> 
> Hai visto sette anime?


No non l'ho ancora visto... pero' gia' con Ali' e La ricerca della felicita' (pauroso pure il figliuolo) ha dato disceta prova di bravura.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Boogie Nights guardalo soprattutto per Mark Walhberg*... che dio lo abbia in gloria
> 
> Nel caso in cui non avessi presente il soggetto *ti do un anticipo al tema di stasera: la tartaruga*
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

ma ma... scusate, e i ragazzi della 56esima strada?  a me da ragazzina piaceva un botto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma ma... scusate, e i ragazzi della 56esima strada?  a me da ragazzina piaceva un botto


C'era una bella colonna sonora di Stevie Wonder. Si, mi piacque ma non quanto Rusty il Selvaggio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sarò sincero: ma come si fa a mettere carlito's way e non Scarface. E dai a'regà e daje !


 ho preferito il libro al film


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> - Schindler's List
> -Train de vie - Un treno per vivere
> *- Dirty Dancing*
> - Shrek 1 e 2
> - Pulp fiction



eeehheh si anche lui!


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Maggio 2009)

Il cielo sopra Berlino
Tre colori: Film Blu (ma anche gli altri due + il Decalogo)
L'armata Brancaleone
Il fascino discreto della borghesia 
Un cuore in inverno
Manhattan  


ma anche: 
Il grande dittatore
Il posto delle fragole
La finestra sul cortile
C'era una volta in America
Barry Lyndon
Blade runner
Le ali della libertà
Il declino dell'impero americano
La leggenda del Re Pescatore
Brian di Nazareth
The blues brothers
Caro diario
Pane e Tulipani 
La meglio gioventù
La lingua del Santo
Fascisti su marte
... e molti altri che sicuramente dimentico...

per ragazzi:
Mary Poppins
Alla ricerca di Nemo
Shrek (la serie - adoro il gatto con gli stivali)


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

Il Padrino
Le ali della libertà 
Arancia Meccanica 
Trainspotting 
Philadelphia 
Dodescaden 
Il Pianista 

D'animazione su tutti " una tomba per le lucciole "


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Il Padrino
> Le ali della libertà
> Arancia Meccanica
> Trainspotting
> ...


ne hai messo due di troppo, ti segnalo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





volevo fare un appunto circa il film d'animazione: mi sento di sconsigliare la gabbianella e il gatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se avete più di 6 anni


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ne hai messo due di troppo, ti segnalo
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 :0003 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vale per entrambe le tue frasi )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> :0003
> 
> 
> 
> ...



























 errare è umano, sai?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Il cielo sopra Berlino
> Tre colori: Film Blu (ma anche gli altri due + il Decalogo)
> L'armata Brancaleone
> Il fascino discreto della borghesia
> ...


Come ho fatto a scordare quel film? Ehh Vulvia se non ci fossi tu


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> errare è umano, sai?


e perseverare ?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e perseverare ?




Perseverare sardo esti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perseverare sardo esti


appunto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque non ho perseverato. ho solo fatto confusione con chissà quale cazzuto cartone animato


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perseverare sardo esti
















  ma perchè siamo così testardi ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma perchè siamo così testardi ?


è un gran bel mistero


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appunto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmm forse con qualcosa di Miyazaki ?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Guarda io non sapevo chi fosse: altro che quel pesce lesso (bravo però !) di *Judd law*. Owen è bravissimo davvero. vendono in offerta a pochi euro un film con lui protagonista: Il mondo degli uomini. Chi l'ha visto?


 
ehm....è jude law


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Maggio 2009)

cazz.o ho dimenticato pulp fiction e il corvo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mmmmm forse con qualcosa di Miyazaki ?


non saprei davvero. all'epoca con mio nipote piccolo facevo scorpacciata di cartoni. molti mi piacevano (la maggior parte in verità) altri no. ho messo dalla parte sbagliata la gabbianella dei miei maroni. la odio


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come ho fatto a scordare quel film? Ehh Vulvia se non ci fossi tu


Merita di essere ricordato anche solo per la scena del valzer, quando robin williams scorge lydia e nel suo cuore, palpitante a tempo di musica, la stazione della metropolitana si trasforma in un'enorme sala da ballo al passaggio dell'amata.. che commozione..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHbr_8mmu_c


Ah, poi mi ero dimenticata di:

Il cacciatore 
Quei bravi ragazzi
Le iene
Lezioni di piano
La vita è bella (anche solo per questa scena memorabile http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIC77Ccq40s )
Il grande Lebowski 
Festen


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Non ci resta che piangere
My name is Tanino


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Maggio 2009)

La guerra lampo dei fratelli marx
Hollywood Party


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

ma dal tramonto all'alba non è piaciuto a nessuno?


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma dal tramonto all'alba non è piaciuto a nessuno?


non l'ho visto. Evito gli horror e affini perchè sono eccessivamente impressionabile..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ho evitato anche Profondo rosso, al massimo ho retto Psycho  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (una cacarella.. :280


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> non l'ho visto. Evito gli horror e affini perchè sono eccessivamente impressionabile..
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















inutile chiederti se hai visto l'esorcista


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> inutile chiederti se hai visto l'esorcista


Quel film mi ha devastata!

Giuro che ogni tanto ho ancora incubi


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quel film mi ha devastata!
> 
> Giuro che ogni tanto ho ancora incubi


Anche io!
L'avevo rivisto al cinema dopo che avevano fatto il restyling alla pellicola (quindi ero già bella adulta ma mi sono stremita lo stesso)...la scena che mi ha imressionato di più è quando la bambina scende le scale a quattro zampe (ma al contrario), tipo ragno...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quel film mi ha devastata!
> 
> Giuro che ogni tanto ho ancora incubi


la prima volta che l'ho visto avevo credo 14/15 anni, sono diventata un tuttuno con la poltrona  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(e non dico come è andata la prima volta che ho visto profondo rosso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
l'ho poi rivisto anni dopo e quando lei ha inizato a correre nelle scale in quella posizione allucinante, stavo per svenire dalle risate


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche io!
> L'avevo rivisto al cinema dopo che avevano fatto il restyling alla pellicola (quindi ero già bella adulta ma mi sono stremita lo stesso)...la scena che mi ha imressionato di più è quando la bambina scende le scale a quattro zampe (ma al contrario), tipo ragno...


 
ecco a questa mi riferivo. io ho riso


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quel film mi ha devastata!
> 
> Giuro che ogni tanto ho ancora incubi


cazzo ma sai che anche a me?
non credo di esser riuscito a vederlo fino alla fine.
cmq giuro che mi ricordo che non dormivo più  da quella merda di film e ho fatto amicizia con il tavor
quella racchia di asu invece rideva come una scema e io invece mi cagavo addosso molle


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la prima volta che l'ho visto avevo credo 14/15 anni, sono diventata un tuttuno con la poltrona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Profondo rosso e' un bel film.

Anche io avevo 14/5 anni e lessi pure il libro da brava masochista ma non l'ho piu' visto, forse dovrei... devo dire un demone molto creativo con le parolacce 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Tua madre fa pompini all'inferno e' fantastica


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Un film che mi ha fatto molto ridere e' Saw... la scena in cui il tizio si taglia il piede e' comica!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Profondo rosso e' un bel film.
> 
> Anche io avevo 14/5 anni e lessi pure il libro da brava masochista ma non l'ho piu' visto, forse dovrei... devo dire un demone molto creativo con le parolacce
> 
> ...


 
profondo rosso, come tutti i vecchi film di dario argento, lo trovo un capolavoro. ma quel pirla di mio fratello me l'ha fatto vedere che forse non avevo ancora 10 anni 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ho riniziato a sorridere quando, con l'ovvia compiacenza di mia madre appena resasi conto, ho ottenuto di cambiare canale, scegliendo un non so quale programma condotto da corrado 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 non vi dico quanto si incazzò lui... credo mi abbia veramente odiata 

	
	
		
		
	


	















sisi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e anche particolarmente sarcastico e stronzo "tua madre è qui dentro con noi,vuoi lasciarle un messaggio? penso io a farglielo avere"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un film che mi ha fatto molto ridere e' Saw... la scena in cui il tizio si taglia il piede e' comica!


a me quella scena ha preso malissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	






(avete visto la parodia in cui il tipo si taglia il piede sbagliato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2009)

ma è quello della tipa coi vermi nella spazzola mentre si pettina??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma è quello della tipa coi vermi nella spazzola mentre si pettina??


io sono una casinista di prima, con i titoli. ma quello che dici tu dovrebbe essere phenomena.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me quella scena ha preso malissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io ridevo al cinema come una cretina, contagiai anche il mio amico... praticamente rovinai l'atmosfera al pubblico in sala.

Non ho visto la parodia m'e' bastato l'originale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ridevo al cinema come una cretina, contagiai anche il mio amico... praticamente rovinai l'atmosfera al pubblico in sala.
> 
> Non ho visto la parodia m'e' bastato l'originale


sarà stato ben contento il tuo vicino di posto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ormai nelle parodie horror, un qualche riferimento a uno dei vari the saw, c'è sempre.

ma scusate, a proposito di horror... avete visto the ring? vi ha fatto paura? 
ecco, the ring è al primo posto nella mia personalissima classifica "film mattone".


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sarà stato ben contento il tuo vicino di posto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me è piaciuto nella versione giappo


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un film che mi ha fatto molto ridere e' Saw... la scena in cui il tizio si taglia il piede e' comica!


Che cagata quel film!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sarà stato ben contento il tuo vicino di posto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche The Ring è una cagata colossale!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> a me è piaciuto nella versione giappo


Pure a me... e devo dire che sul finale mi s'e' sporcata un poco la mutanda!


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> a me è piaciuto nella versione giappo


Nella versione giapponese dello stesso regista (credo...) ho visto the grudge e mi ha molto impressionata.
Poi ho visto anche la versione americana e anche lì qualche scena tosta c'era


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sarà stato ben contento il tuo vicino di posto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con lo stesso amico di Saw (che poi era il mio coinquilino) andai a vedere The Grudge... siccome eravamo pezzenti andavamo di pomeriggio a vedere i film... andammo a vedere sto film mezza cagata... al tempo avevo i capelli lunghi e neri, la sera dopo aver visto il film entrai in camera sua camminando tutta storpia a 4 zampe con tutti i capelli in faccia 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Mugugnavo pure 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Si cago in mano!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Chi vuole vivere con me?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Nella versione giapponese dello stesso regista (credo...) ho visto the grudge e mi ha molto impressionata.
> Poi ho visto anche la versione americana e anche lì qualche scena tosta c'era


the grudge non è male. e di fattura asiatica anche the eye mi ha fatto una certa impressione.
the ring in versione giappo diciamo che non fa cagare.
ma l'altro è di una pataccata sconcertante.
io giuro mi sono sentita un'aliena, perché tutti parlavano di sto filmone terrificante, da cagarsi sotto, da non dormire la notte. mi ci sono quindi buttata a pesce. ho passato il tempo di tutto il film ad aspettare di avere paura 

	
	
		
		
	


	












quando dichiaravo che di spaventoso non aveva niente, mi davano della matta. pensando di averlo visto distrattamente l'ho anche riguardato













la parodia, inutile dirlo, trovo invece abbia il suo gran bel perché


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con lo stesso amico (che poi era il mio coinquilino) andai a vedere The Grudge... siccome eravamo pezzenti andavamo di pomeriggio a vedere i film... andammo a vedere sto film mezza cagata... al tempo avevo i capelli lunghi e neri, la sera dopo aver visto il film entrai in camera sua camminando tutta storpia a 4 zampe con tutti i capelli in faccia
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















   io io io, sarebbe una bella lotta a colpi di scherzi coglioni


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

Comunque il film d'horror che più mi aveva sconvolto era stato "Nightmare".
Quando lo vidi la prima volta non riuscii a dormire per notti intere!
Anche Shining mi ha segnata...film stupendo!
Pure the Others


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> The ring non ha fatto impressione nemmeno a me. The grudge invece un pochino...comunque alla fine il filone è sempre quello, dopo un pò si assomigliano tutti e perdi l'effetto sorpresa


Infatti The grudge sembrava il trasloco dal pozzo di quella di The ring


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti The grudge sembrava il trasloco dal pozzo di quella di The ring


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io io io, sarebbe una bella lotta a colpi di scherzi coglioni



Fu un tale successo che lo feci anche all'altro coinquilino 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Quanto mi divertivo con quei due...


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti The grudge sembrava il trasloco dal pozzo di quella di The ring


Ma si, li fanno in serie.
C'è stato il filone giapponese e tutti i mostri avevano i capelli neri e lunghi davanti alla faccia.
Poi il filone un pò splatter, con torture varie tipo the saw.
Ah già...anche quello tipo "non aprire quella porta" o "le colline hanno gli occhi"...dove c'è una macchina che si perde in un luogo sperduto e dove il cellulare ovviamente non prende e saltano fuori degli uomini deformi a causa di eventi vari che li inseguiono per tutto il film cercando di sbafarseli.
Comunque io alla fine li vedo sempre tutti!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma si, li fanno in serie.
> C'è stato il filone giapponese e tutti i mostri avevano i capelli neri e lunghi davanti alla faccia.
> Poi il filone un pò splatter, con torture varie tipo the saw.
> Ah già...anche quello tipo "non aprire quella porta" o "le colline hanno gli occhi"...*dove c'è una macchina che si perde in un luogo sperduto *e dove il cellulare ovviamente non prende e saltano fuori degli uomini deformi a causa di eventi vari che li inseguiono per tutto il film cercando di sbafarseli.
> Comunque io alla fine li vedo sempre tutti!



La Casa e' il meglio


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La Casa e' il meglio


Beh, la Casa è stato uno dei primi.
Sai che non sono mai riuscita a guardarlo ai tempi? Mi impressionava troppo!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, la Casa è stato uno dei primi.
> Sai che non sono mai riuscita a guardarlo ai tempi? Mi impressionava troppo!



Io ero piccola... lo ricordo parecchio impressionante


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBu1ALppYJY


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma si, li fanno in serie.
> C'è stato il filone giapponese e tutti i mostri avevano i capelli neri e lunghi davanti alla faccia.
> Poi il filone un pò splatter, con torture varie tipo the saw.
> Ah già...anche quello tipo "non aprire quella porta" o "le colline hanno gli occhi"...dove c'è una macchina che si perde in un luogo sperduto e dove il cellulare ovviamente non prende e saltano fuori degli uomini deformi a causa di eventi vari che li inseguiono per tutto il film cercando di sbafarseli.
> Comunque io alla fine li vedo sempre tutti!


non aprite la porta non è su un filone, al limite è il capofila; ricordo che l'originale è degli anni 70. e anche il remake,dei giorni nostri, lo trovo spettacolare.


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBu1ALppYJY


Oddio, visto adesso fa un pò pelare dal ridere...però allora eravamo effettivamente giovani giovani e non c'erano tanti film d'horror come ora.


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non aprite la porta non è su un filone, al limite è il capofila; ricordo che l'originale è degli anni 70. e anche il remake,dei giorni nostri, lo trovo spettacolare.


E' vero, non è un filone...però da li hanno iniziato a fare tutti quei film con gente che sega a metà i poveri malcapitati per poi mangiarli.
Non aprite quella porta è in effetti il migliore del genere.
Il primo però, se non sbaglio ne hanno fatto altri due o tre...uno era un prequel e non mi è piaciuto per nulla


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Oddio, visto adesso fa un pò pelare dal ridere...però allora eravamo effettivamente giovani giuovani e non c'erano tanti film d'horror come ora.


Gli effetti speciali fanno cagar dal ridere 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Se non l'hai visto guardati Rec...


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gli effetti speciali fanno cagar dal ridere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non l'ho mai visto! E' recente?
Lo guarderò...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai visto! E' recente?
> Lo guarderò...



Si e' recente... mi sono cagata in mano!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAnbWCjmOkA


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

e i vari sui cellulari, ve li siete persi?


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e i vari sui cellulari, ve li siete persi?


Nooo, visti anche quelli. 
Li denigro ma alla fine come ho detto me li vedo quasi tutti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Adesso confesso di essere un pò attirata dal film horror in 3d, non ricordo il nome, ma c'entra con San valentino


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e' recente... mi sono cagata in mano!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAnbWCjmOkA


Sembra interessante!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e i vari sui cellulari, ve li siete persi?


Io me li devo esser persi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Nooo, visti anche quelli.
> Li denigro ma alla fine come ho detto me li vedo quasi tutti
> 
> 
> ...


anche io li guardo tutti, anche quando penso già che sarà una cagata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




quelli sui cellulari sono veramente inqualificabili  

	
	
		
		
	


	




hai visto gli hostel? secondo me paura zero. ma non mi hanno lasciato indifferente. un viaggio nell'assurdo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io me li devo esser persi


ti consiglio di non rimediare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




i titoli, per altro originalissimi, sono phone... cell... mi aspetto cordless, da un momento all'altro.. e prima o poi di sicuro qualcuno si accorgerà che il palmare è stato trascurato


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti consiglio di non rimediare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il primo della serie cos'era Startac?


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche io li guardo tutti, anche quando penso già che sarà una cagata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai che quelli non li ho visti? Ho iniziato ma le torture mi spaventano troppo...mi parevano allucinanti.
Ne ho visti altri sul genere un pò più soft e poi ogni tanto mi tornano in mente e mi angoscio. Tutto sommato preferisco quelli un pò più paradossali tipo: zombie, mostri, fantasmi, e roba simile, perchè so che sono inverosimili.
Il fatto è che poi ce ne sono talmente tanti che non si ricordano nemmeno i titoli.


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti consiglio di non rimediare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me ne ricordo uno con attori giapponesi in cui alla fine scoprivano il cadavere di una ragazza nascosto dietro un muro portante di una casa...e ovviamente la protagonista scopriva la morta perchè le suonava il cellulare (dietro il muro)...quello faceva davvero pelare!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Me ne ricordo uno con attori giapponesi in cui alla fine scoprivano il cadavere di una ragazza nascosto dietro un muro portante di una casa...e ovviamente la protagonista scopriva la morta perchè le suonava il cellulare (dietro il muro)...quello faceva davvero pelare!





































Non posso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il primo della serie cos'era Startac?


no, microtac 

	
	
		
		
	


	












startac è arrivato con l'avvento del gsm


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, microtac
> 
> 
> 
> ...





























E l'uomo col borsello dove lo lasciamo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sai che quelli non li ho visti? Ho iniziato ma le torture mi spaventano troppo...mi parevano allucinanti.
> Ne ho visti altri sul genere un pò più soft e poi ogni tanto mi tornano in mente e mi angoscio. Tutto sommato preferisco quelli un pò più paradossali tipo: zombie, mostri, fantasmi, e roba simile, perchè so che sono inverosimili.
> Il fatto è che poi ce ne sono talmente tanti che non si ricordano nemmeno i titoli.


e con dario argento come la metti? lo eviti come un virus? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ovviamente parlo del vecchio dario argento. ora mi chiedo perché non abbia scelto di andare dignitosamente in pensione, fermandosi quando era ancora in tempo. la sindrome di stendhal ha segnato il suo declino. con il cartaio poi, ha dato quanto di peggio potesse dare. mi ha fatto pena. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a sproposito di dario argento ma a proposito di film inverosimili, hai visto the langoliers (mi pare che l'abbiano poi ribatezzato in i langolieri), tratto da uno dei quattro racconti di stephen king contenuti in quattro dopo mezzanotte?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E l'uomo col borsello dove lo lasciamo?


 
te lo sei inventata ora! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   non dirmi che è il titolo di un film realmente esistito perché non ci credo


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e con dario argento come la metti? lo eviti come un virus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma che cagata!!!!


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e con dario argento come la metti? lo eviti come un virus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Di Argento ho visto Profondo rosso ma non molti anni fa. A parte la crudezza di alcune scene era un bel giallo.
Gli altri gli ho visti ma alcuni a tocchi e bocconi.
Gli ultimi sono davvero obrobriosi...a cominciare da "Opera" in poi...il cartaio poi è davvero inguardabile


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

Uh, un altro film che mi aveva impressionato da piccola:
"l'ascensore", ve lo ricordate?
Ah e poi Poltergeist!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che cagata!!!!


sei sempre troppo buona.
la sindrome di stendhal è stata la morte di un sogno. fino a quel momento amavo dario argento e lo consideravo un genio, seppure già lievemente offuscato rispetto ai primi film. ho finito di vederlo con la morte nel cuore. ma con il cartaio (l'hai visto?) le ha veramente battute tutte. vorrei parlargli e dirgli di pentirsi pubblicamente per quel film, veramente. dovrebbe chiedere scusa


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

La canzoncina di Profondo Rosso ancora mi urta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Uh, un altro film che mi aveva impressionato da piccola:
> "l'ascensore", ve lo ricordate?
> Ah e poi Poltergeist!


 
l'ascensore, siii!!! è stato uno dei miei primi horror. 
il primo in assoluto fu creepshow. chi l'ha visto?
e cujo?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei sempre troppo buona.
> la sindrome di stendhal è stata la morte di un sogno. fino a quel momento amavo dario argento e lo consideravo un genio, seppure già lievemente offuscato rispetto ai primi film. ho finito di vederlo con la morte nel cuore. ma con il cartaio (l'hai visto?) le ha veramente battute tutte. vorrei parlargli e dirgli di pentirsi pubblicamente per quel film, veramente. dovrebbe chiedere scusa



No, dopo la Sindrome l'ho rimosso!

Non credo nella redenzione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La canzoncina di Profondo Rosso ancora mi urta


 
io l'ho avuta come suoneria sul cellulare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, dopo la Sindrome l'ho rimosso!
> 
> Non credo nella redenzione


io ho voluto continuare a dargli sempre una possibilità.
io non ho sonno, è meno cagatona della sindrome. la terza madre... ci ho provato, ma non sono riuscita a guardarlo. pesante come due mattoni, non uno. eppure ha avuto una buona critica. sarà che ormai la magia è svanita.


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'ascensore, siii!!! è stato uno dei miei primi horror.
> il primo in assoluto fu creepshow. chi l'ha visto?
> e cujo?


Visti!
Bello cujo! Di quel periodo ricordo anche un altro..."fog".
Poi mi piaceva e mi piace ancora un sacco "the duel" di Spielberg...non è horror ma mette una tensione forte!


----------



## Old Angel (21 Maggio 2009)

E' difficile che trovo un film che me la faccia fare sotto, ma uno in particolare mi aveva colpito....a dir la verità più il libro........._Misery non deve morire_.....solo a pensarci sento la mazza sulle ginocchia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Visti!
> Bello cujo! Di quel periodo ricordo anche un altro..."fog".
> Poi mi piaceva e mi piace ancora un sacco "the duel" di Spielberg...non è horror ma mette una tensione forte!


 
the duel non l'ho visto. fog sì, ma è uno di quei film che la mia memoria ha rimosso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




lo richiedo non perché sono rompiballe ma perché l'ho aggiunto in un altro post quando già avevate risposto:

the langoliers?


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

Comunque mi rendo conto che a 10-12 anni vedevo già qulache bel film horror, anche abbastanza impressionanti...adesso credo che a mia figlia non permetterei di vederli!
Però...meglio quelli che il grande fratello!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> E' difficile che trovo un film che me la faccia fare sotto, ma uno in particolare mi aveva colpito....a dir la verità più il libro........._Misery non deve morire_.....solo a pensarci sento la mazza sulle ginocchia


 
di misery non deve morire la scena che mi fa quasi fatto vomitare, e quando mi capita di rivederlo giro la faccia per non vederla, è quando gli frattura le caviglie


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> the duel non l'ho visto. fog sì, ma è uno di quei film che la mia memoria ha rimosso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi manca!
Duel guardalo, davvero. E' proprio un bel film, centrao tutto sulla tensione e mai sulla violenza "pura"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Comunque mi rendo conto che a 10-12 anni vedevo già qulache bel film horror, anche abbastanza impressionanti...adesso credo che a mia figlia non permetterei di vederli!
> Però...meglio quelli che il grande fratello!


anche io avevo più o meno quell'età, quando ho visto creepshow. in realtà ero una cagasotto (vedi la scena madre fatta davanti a profondo rosso), ma ero a casa di mia cugina - mia coetanea - e mi vergognavo di ammettere d'aver paura. ma ero terrorizzata solo al pensiero che fosse un horror. ho così scoperto che in realtà mi piaceva (anche se la notte mi sono tenuta la pipì per non attraversare il corridoio al buio:0003


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di misery non deve morire la scena che mi fa quasi fatto vomitare, e quando mi capita di rivederlo giro la faccia per non vederla, è quando gli frattura le caviglie


 Il film è davvero stupendo secondo me. Gli attori sono dei grandi.
Quella scena è terribile!
Però vedi che ci sono film dove un'unica scena violenta (come in Misery) ti spiazza e te la fa ricordare per sempre...quelli per me sono film ben fatti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi manca!
> Duel guardalo, davvero. E' proprio un bel film, centrao tutto sulla tensione e *mai sulla violenza "pura*"


lo guarderò.
anche langoliers è così. tre ore di film, quando con mio fratello l'abbiamo visto la prima volta, dato che avevamo iniziato a vederlo molto tardi, avevamo deciso di vederne metà e lasciare il resto al giorno dopo. è stato impossibile smettere di vederlo. finimmo alle 4.30


----------



## Old Angel (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Il film è davvero stupendo secondo me. Gli attori sono dei grandi.
> Quella scena è terribile!
> Però vedi che ci sono film dove un'unica scena violenta (come in Misery) ti spiazza e te la fa ricordare per sempre...quelli per me sono film ben fatti


Provate a leggere il libro...è allucinante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   le torture te le senti addosso


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La canzoncina di Profondo Rosso ancora mi urta


io la adoro.....


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche io avevo più o meno quell'età, quando ho visto creepshow. in realtà ero una cagasotto (vedi la scena madre fatta davanti a profondo rosso), ma ero a casa di mia cugina - mia coetanea - e mi vergognavo di ammettere d'aver paura. ma ero terrorizzata solo al pensiero che fosse un horror. ho così scoperto che in realtà mi piaceva (anche se la notte mi sono tenuta la pipì per non attraversare il corridoio al buio:0003


Bei tempi! 
Ricordo che quando ero davvero piccola, avrò avuto 7 o 8 anni a casa dei miei nonni scesi in cantina e frugai fra i vecchi scatoloni di mio zio (che ai tempi era un ragazzo ancora giovane) e avevo trovato dei fumetti che si intotolavano "i racconti della cripta" (da cui credo sia stato tratto il film) dove c'era zio tibia! Ne ho letti parecchi...minchia che caga!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Il film è davvero stupendo secondo me. Gli attori sono dei grandi.
> Quella scena è terribile!
> Però vedi che ci sono film dove un'unica scena violenta (come in Misery) ti spiazza e te la fa ricordare per sempre...quelli per me sono film ben fatti


 
sisi sono d'accordo. 
anche dolores claiborne mi piace un sacco. tra l'altro trovo che kathy bates sia davvero eccezionale.


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Provate a leggere il libro...è allucinante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lo leggerò!


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sisi sono d'accordo.
> anche dolores claiborne mi piace un sacco. tra l'altro trovo che kathy bates sia davvero eccezionale.


Anche secondo me è eccezionale. Hai visto "pomodori verdi fritti alla fermata del treno"? Non è un horror ma è bellissimo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche secondo me è eccezionale. Hai visto "pomodori verdi fritti alla fermata del treno"? Non è un horror ma è bellissimo


 
no, mi manca. che genere è?

kathy bates secondo me sa emergere anche quando il suo è un personaggio secondario. come in titanic, tanto per fare un esempio.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lo leggerò!


Fallo e' veramente bello


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, mi manca. che genere è?
> 
> kathy bates secondo me sa emergere anche quando il suo è un personaggio secondario. come in titanic, tanto per fare un esempio.


E' genere commedia agrodolce:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomodori_verdi_fritti_alla_fermata_del_treno


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

Spiegatemi come riuscite a guardare gli horror....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Spiegatemi come riuscite a guardare gli horror....


 
spiegaci tu come fai a non guardarli


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' genere commedia agrodolce:
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomodori_verdi_fritti_alla_fermata_del_treno


 
grazie 

	
	
		
		
	


	



sembra caruccio

me lo procuro


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> spiegaci tu come fai a non guardarli


Ma se io ho paura della mia ombra!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma se io ho paura della mia ombra!!!!











 esagerata.
comunque basta che ti convinci del fatto che i personaggi non escono dalla tv


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esagerata.
> comunque basta che ti convinci del fatto che i personaggi non escono dalla tv


Tranne The ring... altrimenti che cazzo di horror


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esagerata.
> comunque basta che ti convinci del fatto che i personaggi non escono dalla tv


E poi mi immedesimo!
Ricordo che quando vidi The ring con le mie amiche e squillò il telefono a casa feci un salto dalla sedia e per poco non mi venne un accidente!


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma se io ho paura della mia ombra!!!!


 
ti capisco sai??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tranne The ring... altrimenti che cazzo di horror





















però dai, le conviene cominciare per gradi; prima quelli ridicoli:
the ring, the cell, the phone.

oppure direttamente un bel tuffo in non aprite quella porta e non se ne parli più.


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti capisco sai??


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Se devo essere molto sincera, nel caso ve ne calasse qualcosa... preferisco l'horror a certe commedie romantiche minchione...tipo l'uomo che sussurrava porcate al cavallo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> E poi mi immedesimo!
> Ricordo che quando vidi The ring con le mie amiche e squillò il telefono a casa feci un salto dalla sedia e per poco non mi venne un accidente!


 
 hai avuto paura di the ring?


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se devo essere molto sincera, nel caso ve ne calasse qualcosa... preferisco l'horror a certe commedie romantiche minchione...tipo l'uomo che sussurrava porcate al cavallo


Scusate ma un sano thriller no???!!!!

Comunque il film che più mi fa scendere il latte alle ginocchia è Titanic...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> però dai, le conviene cominciare per gradi; prima quelli ridicoli:
> the ring, the cell, the phone.
> 
> oppure direttamente un bel tuffo in non aprite quella porta e non se ne parli più.


Prima l'armata delle tenebre... dai lo scheletro che cava gli occhi e' impareggiabile


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai avuto paura di the ring?


 
Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se devo essere molto sincera, nel caso ve ne calasse qualcosa... *preferisco l'horror a certe commedie romantiche minchione*...tipo l'uomo che sussurrava porcate al cavallo


intenditrice  

	
	
		
		
	


	












a me le commedie romantiche fanno cagare praticamente tutte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . una mia amica mi trascinò con la forza a vedere scelta d'amore. non l'ho ancora perdonata


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Scusate ma un sano thriller no???!!!!
> 
> Comunque il film che più mi fa scendere il latte alle ginocchia è Titanic...



Non l'ho mai visto ma a naso so che fa cagare! L'artistuncolo squattinato non si regge


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> intenditrice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quel film e' un cazzo di calvario!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Scusate ma un sano thriller no???!!!!
> 
> Comunque il film che più mi fa scendere il latte alle ginocchia è Titanic...


secondo me titanic è un gran bel film, sotto ogni aspetto. ciò che lo rovina è la storia d'amore attorno al quale ruota la trama, che mi girare le palle ancora maggiormente, poichè nel contesto titanic. vedere titanic come un film romantico secondo me è un errore colossale.


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

Vabè vi confesso una cosa: non sono mai riuscita a finire Il sesto senso: dopo una ventina di minuti ho dovuto togliere il dvd!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo me titanic è un gran bel film, sotto ogni aspetto.* ciò che lo rovina è la storia d'amore attorno al quale ruota la trama*, che mi girare le palle ancora maggiormente, poichè nel contesto titanic. vedere titanic come un film romantico secondo me è un errore colossale.


Praticamente tutto il film...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Vabè vi confesso una cosa: non sono mai riuscita a finire Il sesto senso: dopo una ventina di minuti ho dovuto togliere il dvd!


 













qualcuno la tenga ferma che la massacro di botte


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualcuno la tenga ferma che la massacro di botte


Ho paura dei fantasmi....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Praticamente tutto il film...


se vuoi vedere solo quella sì, tutto il film.
se presti meno attenzione a quella e più al contorno, ti rendi conto che non è così.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualcuno la tenga ferma che la massacro di botte


l'ho gia' segnalata.


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> l'ho gia' segnalata.


Ed è la seconda volta oggi...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ed è la seconda volta oggi...


Ti prometto che ti segnalero' ancora


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ho paura dei fantasmi....


non può essere una giustificazione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> l'ho gia' segnalata.


hai fatto benissimo


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Me ne ricordo uno con attori giapponesi in cui alla fine scoprivano il cadavere di una ragazza nascosto dietro un muro portante di una casa...e ovviamente la protagonista scopriva la morta perchè le suonava il cellulare (dietro il muro)...quello faceva davvero pelare!


era ambientato in una scuola per caso ?


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> E' difficile che trovo un film che me la faccia fare sotto, ma uno in particolare mi aveva colpito....a dir la verità più il libro........._Misery non deve morire_.....solo a pensarci sento la mazza sulle ginocchia


Bello


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> era ambientato in una scuola per caso ?


No vi prego, la scuola no, altrimenti non vado più a lavorare...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se vuoi vedere solo quella sì, tutto il film.
> se presti meno attenzione a quella e più al contorno, ti rendi conto che non è così.



Non sono ancora riuscita a vederlo... la folla di minchione deliranti e la canzone di Celine Dion me l'hanno rovinato.

Mi son ripromessa di vederlo... ma devo ancora digerire la canzone.

Abbi pieta'


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma se io ho paura della mia ombra!!!!


ma il bello è quello , se è fatto bene deve far paura


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

Un bel film ( credo thriller ) era anche The butterfly effect


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo me titanic è un gran bel film, sotto ogni aspetto. ciò che lo rovina è la storia d'amore attorno al quale ruota la trama, che mi girare le palle ancora maggiormente, poichè nel contesto titanic. vedere titanic come un film romantico secondo me è un errore colossale.


niente di che , un pò pallosetto


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Reggetevi le mutande...La guardia del corpo? Ne vogliamo parlare 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Quello e' il vero horror


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Reggetevi le mutande...*La guardia del corpo*? Ne vogliamo parlare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odio puro  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Costner a me è piaciuto solo in waterworld


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualcuno la tenga ferma che la massacro di botte


 
eccomi!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono ancora riuscita a vederlo... *la folla di minchione deliranti* e la canzone di Celine Dion me l'hanno rovinato.
> 
> Mi son ripromessa di vederlo... ma devo ancora digerire la canzone.
> 
> Abbi pieta'


me l'hanno fatto odiare.
quando sono andata al cinema, alla prima inquadratura di di caprio (un bel primo piano che parte dall'occhio), si sono levati dei gridolini isterici impossibili da sopportare, da tutto il cinema. due le avevo accanto e le ho insultate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque se ancora non l'hai visto, non ti dico come va a finire 


(da luttazzi: avete visto titanic? il nuovo colossal di cameron? io no, quindi non ditemi come va a finire!)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eccomi!


efficiente come un soldatino


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Vabè vi confesso una cosa: non sono mai riuscita a finire Il sesto senso: dopo una ventina di minuti ho dovuto togliere il dvd!


  e io che ti ho postato il finale...sei sempre in tempo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> niente di che , un pò pallosetto


e perché? mica per colpa della storia di jack e rose?


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2009)

il titanic mi è piaciuto 
quando non dormo in genere lo metto su e mi rivedo l'affondo 
secondo me era fatto davvero bene


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Un bel film ( credo thriller ) era anche The butterfly effect


fantastico, un trip allucinante quel film


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il titanic mi è piaciuto
> quando non dormo in genere lo metto su e *mi rivedo l'affondo*
> secondo me era fatto davvero bene


 
finalmente qualcuno che capisce di cinema.
non caghiamole più queste qua


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e perché? mica per colpa della storia di jack e rose?


penso proprio di sì ma non solo .
Ci aggiungerei il delirio generale , tra stampa e ragazzine , me l'hanno fatto scadere . 
Eppure credo che DiCaprio sia un bravo attore , mi è piaciuto quasi sempre , sopratutto in the beach


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> finalmente qualcuno che capisce di cinema.
> non caghiamole più queste qua


anzi, ficchiamogli due dita negli occhietti


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> penso proprio di sì ma non solo .
> Ci aggiungerei il delirio generale , tra stampa e ragazzine , me l'hanno fatto scadere .
> Eppure credo che DiCaprio sia un bravo attore , mi è piaciuto quasi sempre , sopratutto in the beach



Perche' in The Basketball diaries?

Bravissimo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> penso proprio di sì ma non solo .
> Ci aggiungerei il delirio generale , tra stampa e ragazzine , me l'hanno fatto scadere .
> Eppure credo che DiCaprio sia un bravo attore , mi è piaciuto quasi sempre , sopratutto in the beach


 
sei molto prevenuta  

	
	
		
		
	


	





seriamente, io ho guardato il film occupandomi del film. ho sicuramente trovato esagerato (e anche incomprensibile, a dirla tutta) tutto il fenomeno che si è scatenato attorno, ma pazienza. 
ribadisco, la storia tra jack e rose secondo se la potevano tranquillamente evitare o lasciarcela pure, ma dandole meno importanza, dando più spazio a tutto il resto. ne sarebbe venuto fuori un film probabilmente più breve ma, secondo me, veramente più gradevole.
comunque, voi incompetenti ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   dite quello che vi pare, ma dalla collissione con l'iceber in poi, soprttutto la parte dell'affondamento, lo trovo veramente avvincente e fatto in maniera lodevole.
di caprio è un attore dalle indubbie e indiscutibili doti. in the aviator, per quanto il film in sè nn mi sia particolarmente piaciuto, ha sfiorato la perfezione. ma già ai tempi di buon compleanno mr. grape, seppure ragazzino, dimostrò che non avrebbe deluso.


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' in The Basketball diaries?
> 
> Bravissimo


non l'ho visto , rimedierò


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non l'ho visto , rimedierò


chiamate brugola, c'è da tenerne ferma un'altra da menare 

	
	
		
		
	


	








in italia lo trovi come ritorno dal nulla. all'angiunedda piace il titolo originale


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei molto prevenuta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh brutta carroga... ci credo sia un bel dilm sai... ma anche vedendo gli spezzoni doppiati in sardo si capisce che sia un film ben fatto.

DiCaprio niente da dire


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chiamate brugola, c'è da tenerne ferma un'altra da menare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angiunedda non conosceva il titolo italiano 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Potevano anche lasciare Basketball diaries eh


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei molto prevenuta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma anche io l'ho guardato senza preoccuparmi del resto , tant'è che prima di vederlo ho fatto passare un anno !  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non so che dirti , non mi ha colpito , non mi ha coinvolto   

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ! 
Buon compleanno mr Grape era carino invece , idem the aviator e prova a prendermi .


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chiamate brugola, c'è da tenerne ferma un'altra da menare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sempre ad usare la violenza


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

A me fa impazzire Tom Hanks, in tutti i suoi film.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Oh brutta carroga*... ci credo sia un bel dilm sai... ma anche vedendo gli spezzoni doppiati in sardo si capisce che sia un film ben fatto.
> 
> DiCaprio niente da dire























potrei morire  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















e comunque balossa, stavo cazziando sperella


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> A me fa impazzire Tom Hanks, in tutti i suoi film.


In alcuni sicuramente sì .
In altri molto meno ....e ora sì che forse mi lincerete , non mi è piaciuto troppo neanche Forrest Gump


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Angiunedda non conosceva il titolo italiano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in effetti non capisco perché stravolgere completamente i titoli... home alone = mamma ho perso l'aereo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ma che cazzo di traduzione è?


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2009)

*.........*

La meglio gioventù,l'onore degli uomini,profondo rosso,il padrino,un sacco bello,ricomincio da 3!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sempre ad usare la violenza


 
lo sai che non so trattenermi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> In alcuni sicuramente sì .
> In altri molto meno ....e ora sì che forse mi lincerete , non mi è piaciuto troppo neanche Forrest Gump


 
a dirla tutta non ha fatto impazzire neanche me. l'ho visto una volta e non credo che lo riguarderei


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

E The terminal?

Bello su!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> E The terminal?
> 
> Bello su!


secondo me "bello" è una parola impegnativa per quel film.


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo me "bello" è una parola impegnativa per quel film.


quototi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Con T. Hanks di notevole ricordo solo Il miglio verde


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> quototi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tristissimo però...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> quototi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il miglio è verde è spettacolare, ma, abbiate pietà di me, non credo che tom hanks abbia fatto la differenza.

è invece impareggiabile in philadelphia.


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il miglio è verde è spettacolare, ma, abbiate pietà di me, non credo che tom hanks abbia fatto la differenza.
> 
> è invece impareggiabile in philadelphia.


ecco appunto , dimenticavo Philadelphia , da sciogliersi in lacrime . Mai più rivisto ma mi è rimasto nel cuore .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ecco appunto , dimenticavo Philadelphia , da sciogliersi in lacrime . Mai più rivisto ma mi è rimasto nel cuore .


io l'ho visto diverse volte. ogni volta faccio salire di tanto il tasso d'umidità in casa


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io l'ho visto diverse volte. ogni volta faccio salire di tanto il tasso d'umidità in casa


io evito come la peste , ha piovuto troppo quest'anno , le mie lacrime non servono


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Maggio 2009)

Devo dire che tutti i film di cui si è parlato sin ora sono di qualità e che è bello vedere  tanto amore per la celluloide. Si legge la passione nelle vostre7nostre parole.
A me piacciono come horror Il presagio con Gregory Peck, la notte dei morti viventi di Romero, Il Signore del male e Halloween di Carpenter, La casa dalle finestre che ridono di Avati, the Sixth Sense con Willis e The Others con la Kidman.
Come film in genere li avete  citati quasi tutti voi. Aggiungo Into the night di Landis, Dirty Harry, tutto Peckinpah, Quella sporca ultime meta e i Ragazzi del coro di Aldrich, Harold e Maude di hal Ashby, I Giardini di Pietra di Coppola, Oltre il Giardino con Sellers , tutto Matthau anni 70,  e alcuni film visti al cineforum in questi ultimi due anni: Guida per imparare a  conoscere i tuoi santi, Un destino nel nome, Il velo dipinto, Leoni per Agnelli, Lezioni di cioccolato (un amore di piccolo film).


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche secondo me è eccezionale. Hai visto "pomodori verdi fritti alla fermata del treno"? Non è un horror ma è bellissimo


 grandissimo film....
anche kill bill e il talento di mr ripley


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2009)

*.......*

Io adoro i plizieschi anni 70.....Roma violenta,milano spara,roma a mano armata,il cinico e l'infame,napoli s'incazza....insomma adoro quel genere con maurizio merli e luc merenda.....!!!Quelle giulie verdi della p.s sfrecciare a tutta velocità fra sgommate e frenate...che emozione....!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Devo dire che tutti i film di cui si è parlato sin ora sono di qualità e che è bello vedere  tanto amore per la celluloide. Si legge la passione nelle vostre7nostre parole.
> A me piacciono come horror Il presagio con Gregory Peck, la notte dei morti viventi di Romero, Il Signore del male e Halloween di Carpenter, La casa dalle finestre che ridono di Avati, the Sixth Sense con Willis e The Others con la Kidman.
> Come film in genere li avete  citati quasi tutti voi. Aggiungo Into the night di Landis, Dirty Harry, tutto Peckinpah, Quella sporca ultime meta e i Ragazzi del coro di Aldrich, *Harold e Maude di hal Ashby*, I Giardini di Pietra di Coppola, Oltre il Giardino con Sellers , tutto Matthau anni 70,  e alcuni film visti al cineforum in questi ultimi due anni: Guida per imparare a  conoscere i tuoi santi, Un destino nel nome, Il velo dipinto, Leoni per Agnelli, Lezioni di cioccolato (un amore di piccolo film).



Bellissimo... come ho fatto a scordarlo


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ecco appunto , dimenticavo Philadelphia , da sciogliersi in lacrime . Mai più rivisto ma mi è rimasto nel cuore .





















Involontariamente mi hai fatta pisciare


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

The Secretary... che carino quel film.

Anche Buffalo 66


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io adoro i plizieschi anni 70.....Roma violenta,milano spara,roma a mano armata,il cinico e l'infame,napoli s'incazza....insomma adoro quel genere con maurizio merli e luc merenda.....!!!Quelle giulie verdi della p.s sfrecciare a tutta velocità fra sgommate e frenate...che emozione....!!


le auto che sgommavano anche sulla sabbia..


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *The Secretary... che carino quel film.*
> 
> Anche Buffalo 66


carino veramente.
adesso mi rimetto quell'avatar


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Il cielo sopra Berlino
> Tre colori: *Film Blu* (ma anche gli altri due + il Decalogo)
> L'armata Brancaleone
> Il fascino discreto della borghesia
> ...



Yes !


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*........*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Merita di essere ricordato anche solo per la scena del valzer, quando robin williams scorge lydia e nel suo cuore, palpitante a tempo di musica, la stazione della metropolitana si trasforma in un'enorme sala da ballo al passaggio dell'amata.. che commozione..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh  yes yes !

ps festen penso l'abbiamo visto in pochi: durissimo e bellissimo !


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Andro' a cercare Festen... anche se i nordici sono di un deprimente piu' unico che raro.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Oh yes yes !
> 
> ps festen penso l'abbiamo visto in pochi: durissimo e bellissimo !


ma... sei Benedetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ?
cacchio.. non avevo visto.. pure Pazienza eri tu...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Andro' a cercare Festen... anche se i nordici sono di un deprimente piu' unico che raro.


E' sull'incesto: credimi, è arrivato 10 anni prima di quello della Comencini m è altrettanto bello.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*...*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma... sei Benedetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Anna A.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' sull'incesto: credimi, è arrivato 10 anni prima di quello della Comencini m è altrettanto bello.


Grazie per avermi svelato il segreto di famiglia 

	
	
		
		
	


	













A dire il vero si capiva... quello che intendo e' che sono veramente pesanti come popolo (danesi in cima alla lista) qualunque argomento trattino


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche io!
> L'avevo rivisto al cinema dopo che avevano fatto il restyling alla pellicola (quindi ero già bella adulta ma mi sono stremita lo stesso)...la scena che mi ha imressionato di più è quando la bambina scende le scale a quattro zampe (ma al contrario), tipo ragno...


oh mammamia, anche a me, anche a me!!
E pensate che ho la cassetta (vhs) e quando la vedo me la faccio sotto! E' nascosta in fondo in fondo all'armadio ma mi fa fifa anche là...... mai voluto comprare il dvd. Troppa strizza.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao Anna A.


ciao, whichever u' re


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*........*



Anna A ha detto:


> ciao, whichever u' re


Fondamentalmente, un coglione.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente, un coglione.


lo siamo un po' tutti e non fondamentalmente


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma... sei Benedetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, me ne sono accorta anch'io stamattina...... mr orange....ricordo qualche scazzo con lui, ma rock ora sembra diverso.

che ti è successo caro?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo siamo un po' tutti e non fondamentalmente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> si, me ne sono accorta anch'io stamattina...... mr orange....ricordo qualche scazzo con lui, ma rock ora sembra diverso.
> 
> che ti è successo caro?


era chiaro già da qualche giorno


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Maggio 2009)

per angelo: mi chiedo se hai mai visto "l'angelo del male"....se no mi stupisco.....da dove il tuo nick?

Christopher Walken eccezionale, ma il film scadente....secondo episodio di The prophecy, difficilmente eguagliabile.

Per gli intenditori.....The Kingdom (mappazza di sei ore che passi aggrappato alla poltrona) e Fragile.....strappacuore per via dei bambini....
Chi li ha visti?


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> era chiaro già da qualche giorno


ah, ma allora ci sei!






sai che io sono tarda no?


----------



## ranatan (22 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> per angelo: mi chiedo se hai mai visto "l'angelo del male"....se no mi stupisco.....da dove il tuo nick?
> 
> Christopher Walken eccezionale, ma il film scadente....secondo episodio di The prophecy, difficilmente eguagliabile.
> 
> ...


Fragile l'ho visto. Con la Flochart (non credo che si criva così), la ex ally mcbeal. 
The Kingdom hio iniziato...e mai riuscita a finire di vederlo.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Rock e' un trasformista... ma neanche troppo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Rock e' un trasformista... ma neanche troppo


i risultati potrebbero essere migliori ma l'impegno ce lo mette. apprezzo chi si impegna


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ah, ma allora ci sei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei la mia dilan dog preferita


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei la mia dilan dog preferita


 
io nn ho quella mascella però neh? cmq grazie del complimento!



ma com'è che siete tutte offline?? perchè?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> per angelo: mi chiedo se hai mai visto "l'angelo del male"....se no mi stupisco.....da dove il tuo nick?


no mirtilluzza, non l'ho visto.
il mio nick è nato su irc 7 anni fa, fu un mio amico a definirmi così. alternavo tra questo e shiva (parto della stessa mente)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> io nn ho quella mascella però neh? cmq grazie del complimento!
> 
> 
> 
> ma com'è che siete tutte offline?? perchè?


io sono sempre invisibile... come me tante altre...
e qua confermiamo che sei attentissima come nessun altro al mondo


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io sono sempre invisibile... come me tante altre...
> e qua confermiamo che sei attentissima come nessun altro al mondo


senti, bottegaia delle mie babucce, lo so che siete sempre offline quasi tutte.....la mia domanda infatti non era chi è ma......PECCHèèèè???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> senti, bottegaia delle mie babucce, lo so che siete sempre offline quasi tutte.....la mia domanda infatti non era chi è ma......PECCHèèèè???

























per quanto mi riguarda, perché - specie il pc dell'ufficio  ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   è sempre connesso qua ma spesso non ci sono. e non vorrei passare per maleducata, quando i miei miliari di spasimanti mi scrivono, non rispondendo


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda, perché - specie il pc dell'ufficio (
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















    spasimanti.......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> spasimanti.......


 
potevi almeno fare finta di crederci


----------



## Old Vulvia (22 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma... sei Benedetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ussignur..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un po' si capiva che non poteva essere un neofita.. però mi ricordo solo Benedetto e neanche tanto.. è grave??  

	
	
		
		
	


	













(ho la scusante di essere presente ad intermittenza)


Però ho la sensazione che in questo forumme la la presenza di utenti "reali" si attesti intorno alle 15 persone max... mah.


----------



## Old sperella (22 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ussignur..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forse anche meno


----------



## Old Vulvia (22 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi svelato il segreto di famiglia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me sembrano "matti" e con questo indendo quella pazzia che non è vera pazzia ma che è quell'esplodere di verità dopo tanta repressione. Anche Lars von Trier mi fa quest'effetto (anzi lui anche peggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .

Però Bergman è in assoluto un grande.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ussignur..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se entri la sera trovi 4 persone e 20 utenti


----------



## Old Vulvia (22 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se entri la sera trovi 4 persone e 20 utenti


che peccato..


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> a me sembrano "matti" e con questo indendo quella pazzia che non è vera pazzia ma che è *quell'esplodere di verità dopo tanta repressione.* Anche Lars von Trier mi fa quest'effetto (anzi lui anche peggio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verissimo. Un esempio stupido, paragono il Giorno della regina qui in olanda al carnevale per gli schiavi...un giorno all'anno in cui si "liberano".
Hai letto Il senso di Smilla per la neve? L'ho travato bellissimo ma ha questo retrogusto di fallimento e depressione devastante.

Di Lars von Trier ho visto solo dancer in the dark che mi e' piaciuto.

Ammetto di evitare i nordici come la peste


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Verissimo. Un esempio stupido, paragono il Giorno della regina qui in olanda al carnevale per gli schiavi...un giorno all'anno in cui si "liberano".
> Hai letto Il senso di Smilla per la neve? L'ho travato bellissimo ma ha questo retrogusto di fallimento e depressione devastante.
> 
> Di Lars von Trier ho visto solo dancer in the dark che mi e' piaciuto.
> ...


 
io adoro Aki Kaurismäki. ha una ironia incredibile per essere un finnico.
se ti capita guardati nuvole in viaggio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















senza dimenticare quel capolavoro che è leningrad cowboys...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Verissimo. Un esempio stupido, paragono il Giorno della regina qui in olanda al carnevale per gli schiavi...un giorno all'anno in cui si "liberano".
> Hai letto Il senso di Smilla per la neve? L'ho travato bellissimo ma ha questo retrogusto di fallimento e depressione devastante.
> 
> Di Lars von Trier ho visto solo dancer in the dark che mi e' piaciuto.
> ...


Forse non possiamo generalizzare. Ne ho conosciuti di più calorosi e amichevoli di noi meridionali. Sono stato, in viaggio durante l'università, più volte ospite a casa di gente appena conosciuta. 
A me ciò che  ha sempre fatto un certo effetto è la durezza delle donne. Ho visto risse tra donne e uomini ad Helsinki .... e le donne li lasciavano pesti a  terra:nuke.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Forse non possiamo generalizzare. Ne ho conosciuti di più calorosi e amichevoli di noi meridionali. Sono stato, in viaggio durante l'università, più volte ospite a casa di gente appena conosciuta.
> A me ciò che  ha sempre fatto un certo effetto è la durezza delle donne. Ho visto risse tra donne e uomini ad Helsinki .... e le donne li lasciavano pesti a  terra:nuke.


Ma ovviamente ci sono le eccezioni... comunque non parlo di ospitalita' lo sanno essere, sono anche calorosi e al contrario di quanto si possa pensare sono molto passionali... quello che intendo e' che sono parecchio _mest up_... perdonate l'inglesismo ma lo trovo piu' azzeccato per descriverli.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ovviamente ci sono le eccezioni... comunque non parlo di ospitalita' lo sanno essere, sono anche calorosi e al contrario di quanto si possa pensare sono molto passionali... quello che intendo e' che sono parecchio _mest up_... perdonate l'inglesismo ma lo trovo piu' azzeccato per descriverli.


Mest up significa incasinati dentro?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mest up significa incasinati dentro?


Esattamente.

Le donne son le prime a non farsi un favore comportandosi come gli uomini.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> Le donne son le prime a non farsi un favore comportandosi come gli uomini.


cmq io ero molto lusingato: nel week end (cosa che per un ventenne italiano del sud era impensabile) ero oggetto di continue avances da parte di giovani donne che non mollavano l'osso. Per uno abituato a casa a dover corteggiare nella speranza di spillare un bacio, ti lascio immaginare.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> cmq io ero molto lusingato: nel week end (cosa che per un ventenne italiano del sud era impensabile) ero oggetto di continue avances da parte di giovani donne che non mollavano l'osso. Per uno abituato a casa a dover corteggiare nella speranza di spillare un bacio, ti lascio immaginare.


Immagina invece quanto m'incazzo io di fronte a questi uomini che non hanno idea di come corteggiare una donna!
Ma poi perche' dovrebbero se c'e' la connazionale (ma peggio di tutte le svedesi) pronte a elargire un p*****o sotto il tavolo senza che lui neanche si scomodi a offrirle un drink?
Per me questo e' essere parecchio incasinati a rispetto del sesso, dell'amore, delle relazioni... di fatto troppo spesso il tutto finisce per incasinare i figli. Ciliegina sulla torta e' il tempo (meteorologicamente parlando) che da la botta finale.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Immagina invece quanto m'incazzo io di fronte a questi uomini che non hanno idea di come corteggiare una donna!
> Ma poi perche' dovrebbero se c'e' la connazionale (ma peggio di tutte le svedesi) pronte a elargire un p*****o sotto il tavolo senza che lui neanche si scomodi a offrirle un drink?
> Per me questo e' essere parecchio incasinati a rispetto del sesso, dell'amore, delle relazioni... di fatto troppo spesso il tutto finisce per incasinare i figli. Ciliegina sulla torta e' il tempo (meteorologicamente parlando) che da la botta finale.



*PIÙ SVEDESI PER TUTTI!!!*
*












*








​


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*........*



giobbe ha detto:


> *PIÙ SVEDESI PER TUTTI!!!*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Quotolo.
Soprattutto in prossimità di café con tavolo  .....


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Ma veramente a voi uomini non fa manco un po' di schifo?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma veramente a voi uomini non fa manco un po' di schifo?


Abbiamo sessualità profondamente diverse. E poi nel pompino c'è qualcosa di perversamente sottile: un rapporto dominante/dominato. L'atto sessuale preferito di chi abusa del proprio potere è il pompino. la figura femminile ti si inginocchia dinanzi e ti da piacere: è tua. La domini.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Abbiamo sessualità profondamente diverse. E poi nel pompino c'è qualcosa di perversamente sottile: un rapporto dominante/dominato. L'atto sessuale preferito di chi abusa del proprio potere è il pompino. la figura femminile ti si inginocchia dinanzi e ti da piacere: è tua. La domini.


Ma non e' che si inginocchia a te perche' sei tu... s'inginocchia perche' hai l'uccello. Tutto li.
Non stai dominando nulla, non hai conquistato nulla... 

Piu' che sessualita' parlerei di _pulizia_, non inteso come moralismo... proprio pulizia, il pisello di un emerito estraneo che non so manco se s'e' fatto la doccia non lo tocco manco coi guanti.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*.......*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non e' che si inginocchia a te perche' sei tu... s'inginocchia perche' hai l'uccello. Tutto li.
> Non stai dominando nulla, non hai conquistato nulla...
> 
> Piu' che sessualita' parlerei di _pulizia_, non inteso come moralismo... proprio pulizia, il pisello di un emerito estraneo che non so manco se s'e' fatto la doccia non lo tocco manco coi guanti.


Si, ma quello è il *mio *uccello però. s'inginocchia davanti a me. Cmq quello della pulizia è un discorso valido ma generale. Cioè vale anche per i maschi. E per chiunque pratica sex orale e non. Non protetto.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma veramente a voi uomini non fa manco un po' di schifo?



Lettrice, si scherza un po', non vorrei mai avere una figlia che si comporta in questo modo.
Le italiane fanno benissimo a valorizzarsi.



 
Se Ninna leggesse quello che scriviamo delle ragazze svedesi si incazzerebbe come una bestia!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*..............*



giobbe ha detto:


> Lettrice, si scherza un po', non vorrei mai avere una figlia che si comporta in questo modo.
> Le italiane fanno benissimo a valorizzarsi.
> 
> 
> ...


Mi viene in mente un film molto bello, anni 70. S'intitolava Hardcore col mitico George C. Scott. Un padre che insegue la figli caduta nella rete dei film porno. Lo rivedrei volentieri. Grnde George C. scott. Qualcuno ricorda il commovente: Il giorno del delfino?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Lettrice, si scherza un po', non vorrei mai avere una figlia che si comporta in questo modo.
> Le italiane fanno benissimo a valorizzarsi.
> 
> 
> ...



E' un discorso generale... di fatto le svedesi hanno questa losca fama.
Cosi' come gli Italiani hanno la fama di mafiosi e fancazzisti... 

Il discorso iniziale era rivolto ai nordici, uomini e donne.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Abbiamo sessualità profondamente diverse. E poi nel pompino c'è qualcosa di perversamente sottile: un rapporto dominante/dominato. L'atto sessuale preferito di chi abusa del proprio potere è il pompino. la figura femminile ti si inginocchia dinanzi e ti da piacere: è tua. La domini.


premesso che vista così mi sembra squallida... comunque a me pare il contrario. sei tu uomo e il tuo piacere nelle mani (nella bocca, sarebbe il caso di dire) di lei.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> premesso che vista così mi sembra squallida... comunque a me pare il contrario. sei tu uomo e il tuo piacere nelle mani (nella bocca, sarebbe il caso di dire) di lei.


Yes. E apprezzo il tuo savoir faire.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Yes. E apprezzo il tuo savoir faire.


che fai, sfotti?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *PIÙ SVEDESI PER TUTTI!!!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...








cosa ti succede?
subito: tre pater ave gloria se no vai all'inferno.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> premesso che vista così mi sembra squallida... comunque a me pare il contrario. sei tu uomo e il tuo piacere nelle mani (nella bocca, sarebbe il caso di dire) di lei.




DONNA​


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2009)

Comprendo che qui dentro capita di parlare di film e di finire a parlare di sesso, ma...sono rimasto veramente basito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che invece di arrivare ai rapporti anali si è arrivato ai pompini....ma è proprio strana sta cosa


----------



## Bruja (24 Maggio 2009)

*Angel*



Angel ha detto:


> Comprendo che qui dentro capita di parlare di film e di finire a parlare di sesso, ma...sono rimasto veramente basito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei strano tu a stranirti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------

